# Valuing a Hermes watch



## ManMoth (Jan 16, 2017)

Hi, I recently acquired a women's Hermes Wristwatch. I don't know much about it though and I am interested to find out more. Could anyone inform me on the rarity and age of the item?

Thanks Mark


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Welcome to the forum, it is going to be really difficult to say anything about a watch without seeing it.


----------



## chris_s (Sep 13, 2009)

Pics and/or detailled spec and condition might help


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

Well without seeing it we can say a couple of things...

Womens watches are well out of fashion with many women wearing gents sized watches these days and they are weak on the secondhand market regardless but particularly if they are small sized.

Hermes is a fashion brand that commands extremely high prices new but is again weak on the second hand market.

The first thing you need to ascertain is whether the piece is made from solid gold or merely plated. If gold it will have some undeniable value in large part to material worth... if not gold and either plated or steal you will find these watches retailing secondhand usually in the range of £200-£800 dependant of model and being "worth" approximately half of which ever retail value that happens to be.

Bottom line is don't get too excited as it may be disappointing, especially given how hard you will find it to source any enthusiasm for pieces like this... it is what's known as a "hard seller"


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

I see that you were not merely enquiring for value but about more information... Hermes first watches were produced in 1978 so it cannot pre-date then... and the majority are quartz watches though they do make mechanical varieties now...and they first started producing their own movements in around 2012 I think. They are not the most common of watches but then there isn't a great deal of demand for them so they are not hard to find.


----------



## ManMoth (Jan 16, 2017)

Hi, sorry it's not allowing me to post the images. I tried copying them onto the page, however it doesn't show up...


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

ManMoth said:


> Hi, I recently acquired a women's Hermes Wristwatch. I don't know much about it though and I am interested to find out more. Could anyone inform me on the rarity and age of the item?
> 
> Thanks Mark


 If you do a Google search "Hermes ladies Watches" images, you should be able to identify what model you have. Then, if you do a search of the relevant model for sale, that will give you an idea of value. Completed sales on ebay is the best gauge. Asking price and sold price can vary, greatly.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Here's a 1920's branded one. The asking price was £885 in 2015.

Some info.

Hermes wasn't a manufacturer of watches but instead would have ordered this item from a third party supplier. The same situation applied to Cartier, Tiffany & Co and Dunhill, all of which sold beautifully made early wristwatches under their own brand names, but at no point manufactured watch movements in-house. It is important to appreciate that it was essential that the movements in watches like this one were of very *high quality*.

As mentioned a picture would help a lot.


----------



## ajford (Feb 7, 2017)

hi also in the same boat can anyone tell me anything more about this particular hermes watch please ?

unsure how to post pic but https://postimg.org/image/9u8kves9r/ cant seem to find model or anything anywhere. It would also be nice to know how much it could be worth


----------

